# Ragdoll Breeding info...



## danniw123 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,
Me and my partner are considering breeding our gorgeous ragdolls that have just come on their first heat. We was wondering how long how many times they can go on heat before we breed them? also any other information would be a great benefit!! we understand about the heat cycle and taking to studs. but need info about pregnancy and birth. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you buy these ragdolls as breeding cats or as pets????


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Before you decide to breed cats it's important you do lots of research first, not try and research once you have them. I think your best bet is to have them spayed and neutered and look into breeding first.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Take it they was purchased as pets then otherwise your mentor would be answering your questions.

Why do people do this, good breeders paid alot of money for the best cats to breed from then somebody comes along who clearly knows sod all to make some money, with people like this its no wonder proper registered breeders are struggling.

Why cant you just enjoy them as pets and have them neutered?
This is why now so many breeders have to have their kittens neutered before leaving them just to protect them from byb's. This really annoys me.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

IF your cats are fully registered and on the active register and their breeder is happy for you to breed from them, I will happily answer any question you have.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

You cannot just breed Ragdolls, they need genetic tests as they are prone to genetic heart and kidney disease. They need to be on the GCCF active register, and if you bought these cats for breeding then their breeder should act as your mentor

If your cats are not specific breeding cats then please enjoy them as pets and look out for a registered breeding queen to begin with


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Take it they was purchased as pets then otherwise your mentor would be answering your questions.


I have a GCCF registered active Queen from breeder who shows her new stud to grand champion level but who was not interested in the slightest in mentoring me, so it is possible they may be registered active?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you mean inactive? Not if you have official GCCF papers for her to be on the active - they wouldn't register the offspring of cats on the inactive.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry maybe I wasnt very clear - it is possible to have a GCCF registered Active Queen and have no mentor - not every GCCF registered breeder is as interested in who they sell to on the active register as everyone is on here. I gained a lot of very good information from people on this breeders forum because although I have a GCCF registered active Queen I have no mentor - my breeder wasnt interested in any contact once she had my money so I guess it is possible that the OP could have active registered cats and no mentor.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been very lucky then as the lady i purchased my active cats from is always available to help me.
Maybe the Op cats are active but i have a feeling they are not, hopefully i can be proved wrong.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been unfortunate with mentors - with my Birman I was sold a queen on active and then told not to bother contacting. With my Muffin I was sold and told I would have great mentoring - it was patchy at best and often almost non existent - for example when asking for advice on the kittens and how near to breed standard they were - all I got was 'looks good' - I knew that much! And more! Luckily for me with Bomber I have an amazing mentor.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I suppose the mentors you have depends on how you get into breeding. If you spend a few years showing neuters you've got the opportunity to meet others and form friendships long before you start breeding. 

There will always be those who will just sell an entire cat without a care in the world, those who are so free to just let anyone breed should be avoided - something often not realised until it's too late by the new breeder.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Why post a question and then not check back? Yet more popcorn needed and I forgot!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Perhaps somebody is taking the mickey..... 

Perhaps not ....
Perhaps they have already made their minds up what to do , despite the advice/help given by breeders on here


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> I have been unfortunate with mentors - with my Birman I was sold a queen on active and then told not to bother contacting. With my Muffin I was sold and told I would have great mentoring - it was patchy at best and often almost non existent - for example when asking for advice on the kittens and how near to breed standard they were - all I got was 'looks good' - I knew that much! And more! Luckily for me with Bomber I have an amazing mentor.


Sounds like you are best out of it Spid


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> not every GCCF registered breeder is as interested in who they sell to on the active register as everyone is on here


Hmmm. The GCCF code of ethics clearly states:-


> 9. Breeders selling kittens on the Active register should offer advice and support to the new owners.


One of the reasons I rarely sell kittens on the active register is because I don't have the capacity to mentor any more novices.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

When I got Darcy, in order to have her on the active register, I had to promise to go back to the breeder to allow her to act as my mentor - not that I would have it any other way, I am not undertaking something like this for the first time without expert input!!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

wicket said:


> I have a GCCF registered active Queen from breeder who shows her new stud to grand champion level but who was not interested in the slightest in mentoring me, so it is possible they may be registered active?


May be contact the link.breederI just put below she is near you and breeds raggies and is always helping new breeders out, she knows most breeders so will prob be able to help you 



danniw123 said:


> Hi all,
> Me and my partner are considering breeding our gorgeous ragdolls that have just come on their first heat. We was wondering how long how many times they can go on heat before we breed them? also any other information would be a great benefit!! we understand about the heat cycle and taking to studs. but need info about pregnancy and birth.
> Many thanks!


OH dear  why?

Cheap Kittens - Essex Based Pedigree Ragdoll and British Shorthair Breeders


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Cheap Kittens - Essex Based Pedigree Ragdoll and British Shorthair Breeders


from that link


> Un-registered (there is never a reason not to register) = moggie. Registered = Pedigree.


That's an interesting concept. Don't you have to register one kitten in a litter to declare the rest? Can it really therefore be true that one kitten from a litter can be a pedigree while all the litter siblings are moggies?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You are right, at least one kitten has to be declared:

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/registration.pdf

And there is a very, very good reason to NOT declare any kittens, ever (my bold):



> It is important to repeat that DECLARATION IS NOT REGISTRATION - *declared kittens can subsequently be registered by the breeder OR the new owner on the Active OR the Non-Active register*; breeders who want to safeguard their pet kittens should ALWAYS register them on the Non-Active register because, if only declared, the new owners are free to register those kittens as they wish.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Hardly relevant if you neuter before they leave though. I know registration isn't a huge expense but if (when?) I had a vet who would early neuter I'd certainly consider declaring. The only benefit I can see of registering non-active kittens is to discourage breeding from them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kittens also have to be registered to be shown as pedigrees.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

That's not entirely true either. The vast majority of pet owners who fancy giving showing a go show in the pedigree pets section. If they wanted to show their already neutered kitten in a breed section then they could go ahead and register it themselves. Don't see any problem with that.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spid said:


> I have been unfortunate with mentors - with my Birman I was sold a queen on active and then told not to bother contacting. With my Muffin I was sold and told I would have great mentoring - it was patchy at best and often almost non existent - for example when asking for advice on the kittens and how near to breed standard they were - all I got was 'looks good' - I knew that much! And more! Luckily for me with Bomber I have an amazing mentor.


LOL come 6 weeks old I'll be at your house telling which to keep and which are show quality etc


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> That's not entirely true either. The vast majority of pet owners who fancy giving showing a go show in the pedigree pets section. If they wanted to show their already neutered kitten in a breed section then they could go ahead and register it themselves. Don't see any problem with that.


I did write 'show as a pedigree', not 'as a pedigree pet'. And yes, they could register the kitten themselves but I feel I'd prefer to always register them myself. For someone who is new to showing I have a feeling they'd find the processess of correctly registering their cat daunting.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

havoc said:


> from that link
> 
> That's an interesting concept. Don't you have to register one kitten in a litter to declare the rest? Can it really therefore be true that one kitten from a litter can be a pedigree while all the litter siblings are moggies?


I have no idea, I doubt that is the point shes trying to get across but its not my website and the person who wrote it isnt on here so she cant answer for herself, I think its more the point of people buying a £200 kitten being told that its a real pedigree but has no paperwork etc I dont know anything about declaring, I dont breed my animals are rescues  I think that its not that much like £10-15 to register? so I dont see a reason never to do it if you are paying alot of money for a pedigree, it should have paperwork stating that it is one. Just read a bit more about declaring, it is like registering the kitten s details but not getting the paperwork, but the new owner can do it if they want, so you still have the paperwork that its what you are buying, think thats the point, the type of people you see arent bothered about kittens leaving mum at 8weeks I dobut they care about declaring etc


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> For someone who is new to showing I have a feeling they'd find the processess of correctly registering their cat daunting.


I find that an amazingly condescending attitude. In all the years I've been breeding I can't think of one buyer who was incapable of filling out a form and writing a cheque. I can't honestly believe I attract only intellectually gifted buyers - maybe I do.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Soupie said:


> LOL come 6 weeks old I'll be at your house telling which to keep and which are show quality etc


Good!!!!!!


----------

